
We've released an OpenPGP addin for MS Outlook that actually works - dsleno
https://www.encryptomatic.com/openpgp/
======
pezz
From the "What is PGP?" section:

> If you want exchange encrypted e-mails with someone, you should first share
> your private key with them.

Should probably fix that.

------
dsleno
thanks for noticing that.fixed already.

